# Ryan Gomes



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

Guess that's why you give the 50th pick in the draft a three year deal


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: 27, 9 and 5*

He ain't bad. 

Should have made it a lifetime contract. haha.


----------



## BigPappaTC (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: 27, 9 and 5*

This is definitely a positive spin on the injuries that have happened. It forced Doc's hand instead of waiting for his "evaluation" of talent.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: 27, 9 and 5*

the fact that he managed 27 while Wally dropped 23 and Pierce dropped 31 makes it that much more impressive to me.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: 27, 9 and 5*

I love Gomes.

There's my token contribution to the thread. Nice game by S, too, although I'm sure some people here would rather castrate themselves than give Szczerbiak credit for _any_ positives he contributes, he did a nice job. 

#1AWF, I'm looking at you.

He can't have 13 point games though, too hard to win when your sidekick doesn't put in 15+. If S can get his percentages back to his Minny form, it'd be great - he's much too good of a shooter to only be firing at a 44% clip right now.


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

*Re: 27, 9 and 5*

In Danny WE TRUST NOT!


----------



## OKane730 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: 27, 9 and 5*



UNHFan said:


> In Danny WE TRUST *NOT*!



What are you talking about? Gomes is doing amazing for us...

-Anyways great game for Gomes, Pierce, and Wally. :clap:


----------



## Seth (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: 27, 9 and 5*

This guy is a STUD!

I really hope they don't make the mistake of trying to make this guy into a traditional "3." He's a power forward, and even though he may be undersized, he's got the game to play that position.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: 27, 9 and 5*

Oh Ainge you've done it again, when will you get the credit you so justly deserve. When?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: 27, 9 and 5*



P-Dub34 said:


> I love Gomes.
> 
> There's my token contribution to the thread. Nice game by S, too, although I'm sure some people here would rather castrate themselves than give Szczerbiak credit for _any_ positives he contributes, he did a nice job.
> 
> ...



haha nice game by wally...really...ive been hard on him because every possible stat he had in minny has gone down since he got to boston...if he can regain his form from earlier this year then ill be the first to apologize but i still say his bloated numbers were a product of KG and i have yet to see him play a game where i say damn thats a good player...although tonight he was above average save the 2-4 fts for a 90% ft shooter :biggrin:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: 27, 9 and 5*

Wally isn't going to explode for 30+ point games like Slick because:

1) he lacks Ricky's athleticism and ability to create his own shot
2) he plays within the offense and doesn't force things nearly as often

2) being important because Ricky was shipped out, apparently, because P didn't like how he played within the offense. Wally's struggled a bit since becoming a Celtic but I expect nothing but good things. I don't think that he'll get back to 20ppg, but 18 on high 40's from the field and low 40's from the three point line would be great. 

We're 8-10 since the trade - not _that_ bad. Pierce happier with Wally? Averaging 31ppg since the trade. Don't say "he has to score more" because West has been averaging slightly more since the trade, Gomes is contributing nightly, and Wally is averaging 3ppg less than Slick.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: 27, 9 and 5*

There is no question that the offense since the trade seems "easier". The ball movement has been excellent.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: 27, 9 and 5*

I would not have expected this kind of production from Gomes in starting minutes. He's legit.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: 27, 9 and 5*

Gomes is a stud. 
I've never doubted it, just wasn't sure he'd get a chance here. 
I'm very happy that it worked out this way, because there's no denying his impact this way. 
Even Doc has to see it by now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 27, 9 and 5*

GOMES ****** ******. He was better than Okafor in college and I agree with Seth. Gomes needs to be a 4 man. I don't know what that means for Al Jefferson, but I would put Al at the 5 and let Gomes play the 4 and run the floor.

Man this Celtics team. Say what you want about them, but they do have tons of talent on this team. It's just incredibly young.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: 27, 9 and 5*



Seth said:


> This guy is a STUD!
> 
> I really hope they don't make the mistake of trying to make this guy into a traditional "3." He's a power forward, and even though he may be undersized, he's got the game to play that position.


Man i'm seeing Shawn Marion scribbled all over the guy...and he can be every bit as good too.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: 27, 9 and 5*

I would say if Al is healthy and ready to go from the start next season then you start Gomes and you seriously consider bringing Jefferson off the bench as your sixth man, bring him in let him get his touches and just kind of feel out your rotation of Gomes, LaFrentz,Jefferson, and Kendrick, and whomever is getting the job done when it is crunchtime is the one that finishes the game, but I think Al would make a perfect 6th man because he has offensive skills.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: 27, 9 and 5*

...but i lack of D. yay, the modern Kevin McHale!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: 27, 9 and 5*

Gomes is not nearly as athletically talented as Marion.

He reminds me of Eric Williams - pre-knee explosion.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: 27, 9 and 5*



Premier said:


> Gomes is not nearly as athletically talented as Marion.


but he can still get 20 and 10. That's what Shawn does. Throw in a few steals and blocks too.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: 27, 9 and 5*



TheBigDonut said:


> ...but i lack of D. yay, the modern Kevin McHale!


apparently you didn't watch McHale play much. He had several seasons where he averaged over 2 blocks a game. He was slow, but one of the better defenders at the Power Forward position for his generation.

All-Defensive First Team (1986, '87, '88); All-Defensive Second Team (1983, '89, '90);


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: 27, 9 and 5*



Premier said:


> Gomes is not nearly as athletically talented as Marion.
> 
> He reminds me of Eric Williams - pre-knee explosion.



Exactly! I would love it if Gomes could turn into the next Matrix but it ain't gonna happen. He is much more like EWill, especially after he got traded to Denver. His first few games there before blowing out his knee he put up some nice numbers and really showed what he could have been. Gomes is very similar in that he puts up great numbers without the need to be the focus of the offense. He gets his numbers off of hustle plays such as offensive rebounds and putbacks, etc. Not a star player but damn what a steal at the 50th pick!!! Don't you know it is killing some GM's to watch him play :biggrin:


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: 29, 10 and 3*

anyone care to edit the title of the thread, lol

another night, another great game by Gomes


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

This Kid's the real deal. 
I wouldn't say he's not a star player yet!!
Somebody has to bust those stereotypes of what a star is. 
Ryan may be the man to do it.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Who has the fan club? I was a member before the season started, but they deleted it. Add me back. He's the guy I wanted the Sixers to take in the second round. :sigh:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Who has the fan club? I was a member before the season started, but they deleted it. Add me back. He's the guy I wanted the Sixers to take in the second round. :sigh:


Ainge Fan Club? That's me. 

But if you mean Gomes - the guy Ainge drafted - #1AWFan has that.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Who has the fan club? I was a member before the season started, but they deleted it. Add me back. He's the guy I wanted the Sixers to take in the second round. :sigh:




ur in!...recruit some more members for me will ya?


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Nets fan here. I gotta applaud this organization on its pick of Ryan Gomes. The guy is balling & turning out to be the steal of the draft. Ainge has been pretty good w/ the draft. How high r u Celtic fans on him?


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

neoxsupreme said:


> Nets fan here. I gotta applaud this organization on its pick of Ryan Gomes. The guy is balling & turning out to be the steal of the draft. Ainge has been pretty good w/ the draft. How high r u Celtic fans on him?


About as high as you can get he's making a true believer out of me. I prefer him over Al in the starting lineup at this point so that's saying something. I want to see Ryan at PF with Perk at C. People can all say he fell into our laps but the teams before us didn't take him so we still are the ones who picked him.......he didn't fall that far because they all knew how good he was, he fell that far because they were sleeping on him....we didn't.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

whiterhino said:


> About as high as you can get he's making a true believer out of me. I prefer him over Al in the starting lineup at this point so that's saying something. I want to see Ryan at PF with Perk at C. People can all say he fell into our laps but the teams before us didn't take him so we still are the ones who picked him.......he didn't fall that far because they all knew how good he was, he fell that far because they were sleeping on him....we didn't.



E X A C T L Y !


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: 27, 9 and 5*



banner17 said:


> apparently you didn't watch McHale play much. He had several seasons where he averaged over 2 blocks a game. He was slow, but one of the better defenders at the Power Forward position for his generation.
> 
> All-Defensive First Team (1986, '87, '88); All-Defensive Second Team (1983, '89, '90);


check the age


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Causeway said:


> Ainge Fan Club? That's me.
> 
> But if you mean Gomes - the guy Ainge drafted - #1AWFan has that.


Yeah, put me in the Ainge fan club as well.


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

*Re: 27, 9 and 5*

celtics are 8-4 since gomes has started. granted, mostly against teams with mediocre records at best. but that's still better than what we've been able to muster this season.

18.6 ppg, 7.8 rpg, 3 apg, shooting 62% from the field in the 5 games of march
15.1 ppg, 8.7 rpg, 1.8 apg since he's been starting.
his rebounding's kinda gone down of late, but it seems like he's really learned how to play the game overall, points and assists up. haven't been able to see the games, but i'm mad excited.

all in all, (i love Chris Paul, I think he's going to save NBA basketball but) i'm mad at Doc Rivers for robbing Gomes of the ROY award.


----------



## OKane730 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: 27, 9 and 5*



sologigolos said:


> celtics are 8-4 since gomes has started. granted, mostly against teams with mediocre records at best. but that's still better than what we've been able to muster this season.
> 
> 18.6 ppg, 7.8 rpg, 3 apg, shooting 62% from the field in the 5 games of march
> 15.1 ppg, 8.7 rpg, 1.8 apg since he's been starting.
> ...


well yea it has been going down a bit, but Pierce just had 12 rebounds, so there wasn't as many boards for him to grab. Also Greene has been grabbing a few for himself aswell.


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

*Re: 27, 9 and 5*

his assists are through the roof though (relatively speaking). as i said, haven't been able to see the games. what's different about him? or have the sample sizes been too small that he aint been able to show us what he's capable of?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: 27, 9 and 5*

Gomes is a beast.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: 27, 9 and 5*



Carbo04 said:


> Gomes is a beast.


Well put.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Yeah, put me in the Ainge fan club as well.


you got it!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Put me in the age club too. I have been a big Ainge supporter.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

HKF said:


> Put me in the age club too. I have been a big Ainge supporter.


in!


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

More GOMES and AINGE...

Some people in here don't give Ainge credit for Gomes being on the Celtics because they say Ainge was just lucky that Gomes "fell" to Boston. But besides the fact that Ainge made the pick and other GM's did not being enough for me to give Ainge credit there's this...Ainge had thought about taking him in the first round. He was smart enough to figure out he might be able to grab him in the second round and get another quality player in the first. He was right!





> *NBA.coms Rookie Rankings - March 13, 2006*
> 
> Last week: Unranked (#8 overall now)
> *Ryan Gomes makes his Rookie Rankings debut thanks to his fourth straight week of quality play in the Celtics' starting lineup. Gomes has only been in the rotation for 14 games, but he is already tied for fourth in double-doubles among rookies with five. *
> ...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> More GOMES and AINGE...
> 
> Some people in here don't give Ainge credit for Gomes being on the Celtics because they say Ainge was just lucky that Gomes "fell" to Boston. But besides the fact that Ainge made the pick and other GM's did not being enough for me to give Ainge credit there's this...Ainge had thought about taking him in the first round. He was smart enough to figure out he might be able to grab him in the second round and get another quality player in the first. He was right!


He was just as right as 70% of Celtic fans.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> He was just as right as 70% of Celtic fans.


70% of Celtics fans would have gambled that he'd be there in the 2nd round and be right? 70% of Celtics fans are smarter than pretty much every GM not named Danny Ainge? Doubt it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Here is the thing. I thought the Spurs made a mistake passing over Ryan Gomes for the French kid. It may work out for them, but Gomes was a first round talent in last year's draft. Why teams didn't see it, I don't know, but I am glad he's on the Celtics. They have some of my favorite players in the league on this team in Tony Allen, Delonte West and Al Jefferson, besides Gomes and Pierce.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

You're almost alluding that Ainge knew that Gomes was going to fall to #50 and did not attempt to trade up for him because he knew that Ryan would be available at his selection. May I remind you that Danny promised another player at that pick? You cannot tell me that he was expecting Gomes to be there. AT #50, with Gomes on the draft board, Ainge did what most local fans would do.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Ainge had considered taking him in the first round - that's well known. And don't you think it's strange that he just luckily "fell" to Ainge and supposedly 70% of Celtics fans would have taken him - yet all those other GM's passed? Explain that.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> 70% of Celtics fans would have gambled that he'd be there in the 2nd round and be right? 70% of Celtics fans are smarter than pretty much every GM not named Danny Ainge? Doubt it.


Am I the only one who didn't see and/or hear a quote where Danny says:

"I was going to take Gomes in the first round but when I saw that Green was there, I immediatly knew that I should take Green at 17 and Gomes at 50!"



Causeway said:


> Ainge had considered taking him in the first round - that's well known. And don't you think it's strange that he just luckily "fell" to Ainge and supposedly 70% of Celtics fans would have taken him - yet all those other GM's passed? Explain that.


Yes, he considered taking him, but once Green entered free fall, it was impossible and stupid not to take Green. 

Why would it have been strange? If Danny was considering him in the 1st round, why wouldn't he take him in the 2nd round?

The whole organization was more surprised that Gomes was still available than that they got Green at 17.

As far as why Gomes slipped, I don't know, but I'm sure that size (too short) and "potential" (he can contribute now instead of 3/4 years...some teams wanted to get younger) had something to do with it.



Premier said:


> May I remind you that Danny promised another player at that pick?


I believe that was the 53rd pick. Danny tried to get out of taking Green and taking that high schooler that the Lakers (?) took.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

*hops on the Gomes bandwagon* :biggrin: 

Seriously, Gomes is doing twice as much as I expected him to contribute given his draft position and inexperience.


----------

